# What brand of Meggers are the best?



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

From what I've read here, it seems most like the fluke 1507/1589.

The only knock on those flukes are their inability to do accurate pi/dar tests.

Type in megger in the search function and you'll find all kinds of info.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the Fluke 1587. It does a good job for me I have one at work and I also own one. It has 50,100,250,500 & 1000 test voltages. I use the 500 & 1000 about 99.99% of the time. In addition to being a good megger it is a DMM.
At work I also have a Megger BM25 but it is no longer made it goes to 5KV which I use quite a bit. Also we have a Vanguard IM5000 (I think that is the number) it prints out on a cash register tape. It is good to use when you do a PI on a motor but it is to involved to set up to use for troubleshooting.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is a link for megger.http://www.flukedigitalmultimeter.com/megger-handcrank-insulation-tester-analog-megohmmeter.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is another link..http://www.tooldiscounter.com/ItemDisplay.cfm?lookup=FLU1507&source=froogle&kw=FLU1507


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Harry, what's your thoughts on this one...

http://www.texsoinstruments.com/res...-megohmmeters/autoranging-digital-megohmmeter


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no such thing as 'the best megger'. If there were, that would be the only one on the market.

That said, I use the 1507.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> There is no such thing as 'the best megger'. If there were, that would be the only one on the market.
> 
> That said, I use the 1507.


Have you used the 1587? wondering what the difference is


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Have you used the 1587? wondering what the difference is



About a hundred bucks.

I already had a 87 when I got the 1507..... didn't see any need to lug a DMM/megger around all day just to use it as a DMM. When I need to test insulation, I go to the truck and get the 1507.


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

What kind of tests are you looking to perform, and on what type of equipnt. Doing a pi test on a 5000hp motor will require a different device than checking a residential circuit. Also many units have the ability to store the test for access on you computer later. Some can also print the test results.

I really like the Biddle and AEMC units.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess Im oldschool.

I use a Biddle hand crank for motors.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> About a hundred bucks.
> 
> I already had a 87 when I got the 1507..... didn't see any need to lug a DMM/megger around all day just to use it as a DMM. When I need to test insulation, I go to the truck and get the 1507.


I think the 1507 has a higher scale also. 

The 1587 scales out at 2 G. It's no good for trending but more of a pass/fail megger. It is a really good meter.
If I could change anything I would give it a higher scale and a low impedence feature.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for your replys, I was looking for one just for tracing out 120/240.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

(Megger) is a brand.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like AVO


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

electro916 said:


> I guess Im oldschool.
> 
> I use a Biddle hand crank for motors.


You crank for 10 minutes?


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Our shop goes through meggers. The last one I bought has proven to be rugged and performed well. If it can withstand the abuse of the monkeys that work for me, then it's a good product. They usually break after the first time they hit the floor.

This will be the second one, though it lasted a year and a half, that's an eternity in my shop. And it has a three year warranty. I sent the first one back, and promptly got another new one. No questions asked.

http://www.amazon.com/Extech-380353-Analog-Megaohm-Insulation/dp/B00023RTZ4


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> I think the 1507 has a higher scale also.
> 
> The 1587 scales out at 2 G. It's no good for trending but more of a pass/fail megger. It is a really good meter.
> If I could change anything I would give it a higher scale and a low impedence feature.


 
The 1587 does not have a selectable low-Z input, but it does have the low-band feature for working with ASD's. The 1587 also doesn't perform PI/DAR like the 1507.

If the low impedance input is all that keeps you from acquiring the 1587, you could just get the SV225 adapter:

http://www.flukeonlinestore.com/3100477.html

The 158* series is a good all around DMM and an alright go/no go IR tester, but if you want to get into more detailed IR testing to attribute trending and PM schedules, I'd search for more than what that line has to offer.

Even the 1507 lacks with the PI/DAR function. wptski has brought that up several times.

Find out just exactly what you're searching for and put the time into finding just exactly what you need...........


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I did a little research and it looks like I'm going with the fluke 1507.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> I did a little research and it looks like I'm going with the fluke 1507.


It's lacking in max range needed for PI/DAR tests. If you don't plan on using that feature, it's fine.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

AVO every single time.


----------

